# Sky Multiroom with Digiweb Phone Metro?



## bigjohnsull (30 Aug 2007)

Hi everyone,

I've searched the forums and can't find this anywhere, but I'm a new user so apologies if this has been answered somewhere else.

Does anyone know if it is possible to have Sky multiroom with a Digiweb metro phone line? I know Digiweb works with a single Sky box, but has anyone got it working with multiroom?

I actually had a Sky installation engineer install the second box, but when he tried to do a callback, it failed. He didn't seem to know why so I had to cancel the multiroom for the time being


----------



## sullyman (30 Aug 2007)

--


----------



## Stevo2006 (4 Sep 2007)

bigjohnsull said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've searched the forums and can't find this anywhere, but I'm a new user so apologies if this has been answered somewhere else.
> 
> ...


 
I too would like to know the answer to this.

I did ask the Digiweb engineer at the time of instalation and he seemed to think it was possible but wasn't 100%


----------

